# Cigar Tank?



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2015)

Not the best pics.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271789926172


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

1934 - 36 Westfield built tank.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn, I'd a bought that.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2015)

Didn't last long!


----------



## jkent (Feb 27, 2015)

Well it's sold now anyway. But why would someone list a part like that in Bicycle maintenance and tools?
I would have bought it for sure. 
JKent


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Didn't last long!




"Buy it now" can be a hard thing to pass up sometimes......


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2015)

Any pics of the bike Catfish?


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Any pics of the bike Catfish?




Not on me..... But I'll try to get some posted.


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 1, 2015)

these pics i think are from luxlow. looks like an example. 
Beckley Ralston Aerocycle. Luxlow said he thought michigan City made.
love cigar/Bullet style tanks


----------

